# ADULT Pigeon not able to fly , don't know the exact reason.



## Talhaadnan (Jan 29, 2017)

He seems fine but don't know why he can't fly , I found him yesterday on middle of road .


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Talhaadnan said:


> He seems fine but don't know why he can't fly , I found him yesterday on middle of road .


I pmed you plz check.

does he have any injuries ? How does he react to your hand? Is he eating ?
how is his behaviour? Is he active?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Please give him a bowl with bird seed. If he doesn't eat you need to hand feed him peas.


Also put a bowl with water with 1 teaspoon of apple cinder in it. Gently dip his beak but not above his nostrils !

You can also put a small amount of greek yogurt in his mouth.

Make sure he is warm. Place him on heater if no heater. Just heat water bottles and place a towel on them then place him on top.


I can help you more once you describe how the pigeon is.


----------



## Talhaadnan (Jan 29, 2017)

I have checked already but he do not have any sign of injury and he react differently some times he jumped but mostly he is so calm don't move he seems scared.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Talhaadnan said:


> I have checked already but he do not have any sign of injury and he react differently some times he jumped but mostly he is so calm don't move he seems scared.


Can he walk properly ? Does his head bend ? How is his coordination(control of movement)?

Is he looking very sleepy and ill?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is a young pigeon. Probably just learning. He is also a domestic bird, not feral. He may be injured or starving. He is too young to be on his own. Must have come from someone who has pigeons. His wing seems to be a bit low, maybe he injured it. Is he eating and drinking? Can you look way down his throat with a flash light and see if there is anything down there?


----------



## Talhaadnan (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes he can walk properly and his head tilt most of the time, he also circling a lot don't understand why.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Talhaadnan said:


> Yes he can walk properly and his head tilt most of the time, he also circling a lot don't understand why.


Is it like this ?

(video link)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nyHk7rmYM8

If it keeps on going in circles like in the video and tilting its head then it could be PMV or Salmonella.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Does he see okay because his eye looks a little misty and not bright like you'd expect it to be. That would account for him not flying and even eating. Just a thought.


----------

